# Achilles Tendonitis



## freshjiive (13 Aug 2010)

Ok so I searched as hard as I could to see if this topic was already covered and didn't find anything, so apologies if I missed it and please don't yell at me.

The story is, I've gone ahead and put my app in for NES op. Even before I did that I knew I was going to enroll so I wanted to get a jump start on things and started running. Long story short, I have achilles tendonitis. I ice my heel 3x a day and take ibuprofen to keep the swelling down. Before I went to see the doc, i'd probably get a kilometer in and it would hurt so bad I needed to stop. Now I can do 5k without it bothering me. I told a co-worker about my diagnosis and she told her husband, who is retired from the CF. She came in to work today and told me that he had said that my tendonitis is an immediate disqualification and I won't be allowed in. I was just wondering if anyone can give me any more info on this. 
Thanks


----------



## Occam (14 Aug 2010)

It looks like a temporary condition to me, but I'm not a doctor.  Unless your co-worker's husband was a doctor, ignore their comments and go through the enrolment medical process.  If there's a problem, they'll tell you.


----------



## ontheedge (9 Oct 2018)

Recently I've had a bit of a pain in my heel, achilles tendon area.  Worst case would be achilles tendinitis, and I'm wondering if this will disqualify me from BMQ, or admission into CAF generally. 

Also I'm wondering what experience anyone has had with this - either developing it during training or whilst in the CAF during training, and what was done to fix it.  Or if the CAF grants medical leave for annoying injuries like these.

for the inevitable "here are the 20 links to where this topic has been discussed" - I've read most of them (except for medical leave).  Looking for RECENT experiences.  

(incidentally, what SOFTWARE do these mods use to collate 20 links about topics dating back to posts from 1912??)


----------



## Blackadder1916 (9 Oct 2018)

ontheedge said:
			
		

> (incidentally, what SOFTWARE do these mods use to collate 20 links about topics dating back to posts from 1912??)



It's not usually "Mods" (plural), it's usually one particular mod (singular); and I think he uses Google and a lot of free time.


----------



## mariomike (9 Oct 2018)

ontheedge said:
			
		

> topics dating back to posts from 1912??)



Threads on the same topic get merged. We use this Sticky as a guideline,

Necroposting - Not always a bad idea
https://milnet.ca/forums/threads/87278.0.html


----------



## ontheedge (9 Oct 2018)

Oh no!  The forum merge. That’s the kiss of death for the OP.  Oh well. Thanks for thinking of me.


----------



## tomahawk6 (10 Oct 2018)

I had this issue years ago. It was a bone spur on the heel under the tendon. Trying to avoid surgery the doc's tried medication,then I had an insert made of rubber which gave some relief but it didn't solve the problem.Due to the proximity to the tendon a cortisone shot wasn't viable. Finally I gave in to the surgical option which involved removing a portion of the tendon so the surgeon could get at the bone spur then he reattached the tendon and he applied a cast. After 6 weeks the cast was removed and I had physical therapy.Now all I have is a scar and no pain.The bone spur hasn't come back thankfully.


----------

